

From software developer to software business owner - brlewis
http://petrospective.com/from-software-developer-to-software-business

======
mofey
Laughed my ass off at this one: "Programmers love writing code. Give us an
interesting problem, some food and a dark room - and we'll be happy as pigs in
mud."

